
Gmail gets IMAP - nickb
http://www.downloadsquad.com/2007/10/23/gmail-gets-imap/
======
cstejerean
I don't seem to have the setting enabled, but I'm guessing it's just a matter
of time. This is going to be great. I wonder how much the iPhone had to do
with this.

~~~
wmf
I noticed that the iPhone is the only mobile device listed on the support
page.

OTOH, if Googlers are forced to use Gmail internally, I'm not sure how they
lived this long without IMAP.

